# 210Trs Wardrobe Mod



## brkramer (Feb 7, 2016)

My latest mod for our 210TRS is dealing with the wardrobe space. Not done completely, but it is close. When we are camping, the last thing we need is a place to hang up our clothes. Drawer space is much more needed and the 210 is sorely lacking in that for clothes storage. The depth of the wardrobe is huge and even though we found some plastic drawers that would fit there, they basically used about 25% of the space available. I was able to place 4 drawers (3 of which are 5 inches tall and one 7 inches) that are about 9 inches wide by 32 inches deep. The drawer length actually varied from 31 inches to 34 inches or so, as it is a curved back space.








I used 1/2 inch plywood for the surrounding and drawer walls. I used 28 inch drawer slides which were fairly expensive and not something I was able to find at the local big box stores. They ran about 15 bucks a set. I used oak 1*2s to hold the frame together. Oak is something a screw doesn't usually pull out of. The drawer faces are 1*6 and 1*8 solid oak. Overkill and over-weight. I should have used poplar, but I love oak. I love to look at it and I love to work with it even though it is very difficult to work with. It has amazing strength and beauty.








The big trick was dealing with the not quite fully opening cabinet door. Do I remove it or build around it? I decided to build around it cutting about 3 inches away from the width of the drawers.

Next project before our big trip this summer is to make a big drawer for one of the pantry shelves. If I get around to it. It is getting really hot around here.


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Nice addition. I wonder why Keystone cut down the front closet. Ours goes to the ceiling.


----------



## spidey (Aug 8, 2012)

jasonrebecca said:


> Nice addition. I wonder why Keystone cut down the front closet. Ours goes to the ceiling.


 Could be for the top bunk person to set stuff on maybe. Or to save money but charge the same. Im doing with number two


----------



## spidey (Aug 8, 2012)

brkramer said:


> My latest mod for our 210TRS is dealing with the wardrobe space. Not done completely, but it is close. When we are camping, the last thing we need is a place to hang up our clothes. Drawer space is much more needed and the 210 is sorely lacking in that for clothes storage. The depth of the wardrobe is huge and even though we found some plastic drawers that would fit there, they basically used about 25% of the space available. I was able to place 4 drawers (3 of which are 5 inches tall and one 7 inches) that are about 9 inches wide by 32 inches deep. The drawer length actually varied from 31 inches to 34 inches or so, as it is a curved back space.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice mod, I did the same, but just long shelves instead. The rod for hanging is a total waste of usable space. We just store bulky items in it, but have three levels.

Your idea is better so you dont gave to take suitcases and instead pack cloths in there


----------



## brkramer (Feb 7, 2016)

spidey said:


> brkramer said:
> 
> 
> > My latest mod for our 210TRS is dealing with the wardrobe space. Not done completely, but it is close. When we are camping, the last thing we need is a place to hang up our clothes. Drawer space is much more needed and the 210 is sorely lacking in that for clothes storage. The depth of the wardrobe is huge and even though we found some plastic drawers that would fit there, they basically used about 25% of the space available. I was able to place 4 drawers (3 of which are 5 inches tall and one 7 inches) that are about 9 inches wide by 32 inches deep. The drawer length actually varied from 31 inches to 34 inches or so, as it is a curved back space.
> ...


Thanks. my guess as to why they cut down the closet is to save a little money and save a little weight. Every pound on the front end is almost a pound on the hitch.

Today I finished the drawer in the 3 shelf pantry. It's in a floating frame because screwing anything in to that cabinet scares the heck out of me, because it must be stuffed with wires being right above the fuse box. I wedged it in and attached to nothing. Lots of food storage in the drawer. I just couldn't find a plastic drawer that came anywhere close to using that space wisely. Lots of touchup to do on the scratched cabinet. Oops. Sorry the pictures are 90 degrees off. They were shot properly and display fine on my computer. I can't figure out how to correct them in this editor. Edit: Fixed them by reducing size and saving in Photoshop.


----------



## spidey (Aug 8, 2012)

brkramer said:


> spidey said:
> 
> 
> > brkramer said:
> ...


Good job, beyond my skill set however. Over the years of camping we have found portable shelving that works in spots. While pull out shelves likes yourss would be better and a better use of space, we have found work arounds.

Im sure if I showed this to my wife she would want it


----------



## brkramer (Feb 7, 2016)

spidey said:


> brkramer said:
> 
> 
> > spidey said:
> ...


----------

